
Facebook Adds In-Game Offers Option For All Developers - minecraftman
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/08/facebook-adds-in-game-offers-option-for-all-developers-hoping-to-further-diversity-revenue/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
zerostar07
On the other hand if you had taken your app on your own domain, you don't have
to deal with any of these limitations.

------
henryl
Anyone know if TrialPay will still be involved here?

